
Box: The Path to IPO – EquityZen - atishd
https://equityzen.com/blog/box-path-to-ipo/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=BlogPost
======
bryanweis1
Unreal returns for early investors although the same can't be said for the
later stage players

